# Koreatown LA



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi

i am coming over to Koreatown soon....assuming they let me in, are there any recommendations for things to go and see/do/places to eat-and more importantly than eat shop? lol
I will look forward to hearing from you


----------



## peanutbutter (May 13, 2013)

did you manage to get into the us with the caution?
i am going through the same problem at the moment and just trying to see if people have been getting in on just an seta


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 13, 2013)

I live near Koreatown, it has some great restaurants, and if you're into Korean stuff then there's plenty of Karaoke type places and local bars, hair stylists, cafe's etc. It's also close enough to downtown, and most of the rest of central LA if you want to see more of the city.

If you're on fb, there's a good page with lots of good advice:
https://www.facebook.com/KoreatownLA


----------

